# Facebook Author Pages Thread, #151-250



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

*This list is now full!* The next Facebook Author Pages thread is over here - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,69219.0.html

Hi all,

Modwitch has stepped down from looking after the Facebook Author pages thread (after a very busy time running it - many thanks modwitch!), and I have volunteered to take over. To make it easier for me to maintain the list, I'm starting a new thread. Everyone who was listed from #151+ in the old thread has been automatically added to this thread, and is listed below. Anyone earlier than that is welcome to join the thread as an "uber liker", and will also be listed below.

#1-100 thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31727.0.html
#101-150 thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,49043.0.html

If you want your page added to this thread (either as a newcomer or one of the original 150 who is happy to keep 'liking'), please reply below. *Important - we're asking everyone added to the list below to commit to liking everyone who gets added to this list all the way to #250, at which point a new thread will be born. That way the folks at the end of the list gather fans too.*

Quoting the original explanation from the first thread of what we're doing:



Joseph Rhea said:


> First, a clarification: A Facebook "*profile*" is a private two-way street, where you have "friends" and they see your daily posts and you see theirs. If you are currently on Facebook, this is what you have. A Facebook "*page*" is something you have to create, and is a public one-way street, where people can see your posts, but you can't see theirs. They were originally designed as "fan pages" where an author or a band might create one and have thousands of fans--they wouldn't want to see all those fans' profile postings anyway, so it worked.
> 
> What I am trying for is a two-way connection with fellow authors, but kept separate from my friends and family posts. Since it is against Facebook rules to have more than one "profile," what I propose is this: if every author who is interested in separating their business and friends posts, creates a separate author page (or book page) and lists them here, then we could all "like" each other and see each others' posts. In reality, it would be two separate one-way connections, but it would function almost like a two-way profile page. Plus, you could still have true "fans" (people who like your page but don't send you their page link)...
> 
> ...


Great tip from another Joe on how to like lots of people quickly:



JoeMitchell said:


> Here's a tip for people just entering. If you can middle click to open a link in a new tab, you can simply run through the list and middle click everyone's link, then scroll through all the pages and like them each, until you've done them all. It would only take few minutes and you'll be caught up.


*NEWCOMERS*
151) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Peggy-Ireland/182781788429250
152) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marsha-Canham-Romances/315636635707
153) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Maria-Staal/319124779280
154) http://www.facebook.com/pages/DoYouSpeakDog/133272430056294
155) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tammy-Snyder-Author/186851394679414
156) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Emma-Raveling-YA-Author/123382261066654
157) http://www.facebook.com/christinacrooks.author
15 http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Shadow-Series/179099632132580
159) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Allen-Applen-Author/109820265762544
160) http://www.facebook.com/pages/John-G-Hartness-novelist/183664981670825

161) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Seven-Spell-saga/138580806204048
162) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Mia-Heart/179454618766099
163) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Kimberly-Montague/177380528960520
164) http://www.facebook.com/jason.g.anderson
165) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jeffersons-Road-The-Spirit-of-Resistance/139226146095166
166) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Regarding-Ducks-and-Universes-A-Novel/152705668109742 or
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Neve-Maslakovic-Author/169217029769668
167) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Judging-a-Book-by-Its-Cover/164549776927796
16 http://www.facebook.com/pages/SelenaKitt/408001120337
169) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sheri-Leigh/154673697924364
170) http://www.facebook.com/TaliaJager

171) http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-S-Warwick/177366488975447 or http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002094242828
172) http://www.facebook.com/pages/By-Sharon-Nelson/134859296580137
173) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Legally-Broke/142199825839312
174) http://www.facebook.com/daveconiferfanpage
175) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jessica-Morse/197652230258872
176) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Captain-Rescue/175787619133442
177) http://www.facebook.com/mlouisalockeauthor
17 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Alexis-Leno/201211046560268
179) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dan-Dawkins-Books/195607027132876
180) http://www.facebook.com/KnowlesBrent

181) http://www.facebook.com/pages/SJ-Hanson/178014215578135
182) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Sarah-DaltonAuthor/152388908154545
183) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kavita-Nalawde/170927232930962
184) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nell-Gavin/117431751665967
185) http://www.facebook.com/gabeswriting
186) http://www.facebook.com/JulianneMacLeanRomanceAuthor
187) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Barry-Napier/193578734015390
18 http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans
189) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Russian-Renaissance/142760902453472
190) http://www.facebook.com/pages/WT-Hughes/191424284229618

191) http://www.facebook.com/EveryPhotoTells
192) http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-H-Burton/186513224721626
193) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Krista-D-Ball/201377490386
194) http://www.facebook.com/pages/JMZambrano/101144499970576
195) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cheryl-Shireman/212957868717614
196) http://facebook.com/JRTomlin [profile, not page]
197) http://www.facebook.com/rex.jameson [profile, not page]
19 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Scott-Dennisen/201323246564357
199) http://www.facebook.com/pages/San-Francisco-CA/Ty-Hutchinson/161607210564264
200) http://www.facebook.com/pages/C-S-Dorsey-Author-of-The-Unsacred-Gift/191331637567599

201) http://www.facebook.com/pages/RM-Prioleau/194112670629521
202) http://www.facebook.com/pages/E-S-DeAngelo/173177552732011
203) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tiphanie-Thomas-Author/173407949373030
204) http://www.facebook.com/Rojuun
205) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michelle-Muto/154882381238003
206) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lexus-Luke/160471924010777 [fan page] or http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002357292562&sk=wall [profile]
207) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kevin-Domenic/161726163884672
20 http://www.facebook.com/pages/AJ-Cole-Jenni-James-Writes/193088190730675
209) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dean-Mayes-The-Hambledown-Dreamer/263088081779
210) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michelle-Scotts-Fiction/121251677945332

211) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Trouble-Down-South-and-Other-Stories/132340730115583
212) http://www.facebook.com/pages/GR-Yeates-Horror-Author/10150248772620001
213) http://www.facebook.com/aaronpolsonauthor
214) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Steven-R-Drennon-Author/197126573660199
215) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Craig-Hansen-Author/136888346383154
216) http://www.facebook.com/sbposcente
217) http://www.facebook.com/SoYouWantTo
21 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ash-Stirling/170193119665401
219) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Scott-Niven-Author/201300486567471
220) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cidney-Swanson/174516512597580

221) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Innocent-Until-Proven-Guilty/105283312889183
222) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Patty-Jansen/47413357402
223) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Red-Cross-of-Gold-Assassin-Chronicles/116868838327249
224) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Allure-Van-Sanz/114074853792
225) http://www.facebook.com/pages/C-R-Hindmarsh/207860682576961
226) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dylan-English/210500265635905
227) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-Murphy/200108460020639
22 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lucy-Kevin/210611032291614
229) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Char-Robinson-Author/167173476670023
230) http://www.facebook.com/HowToBeASuperVillain

231) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Paris-Secret-Novel/117737431624494
232) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Melissa-L-Webb/193813600663672
233) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tim-Kizer/126849050723710
234) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Alan-Nayes/125860424139928
235) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Marcin-Wrona-Author/152365798160794
236) http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Gaughran/208695969152516
237) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nicole-Ireland/179851612049415
23 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Colette-Duke-Author-Page/160495090681352
239) http://www.facebook.com/novelsbyshawna
240) http://www.facebook.com/matthew.wayne.selznick.creates

241) http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Gamblers/182044858515197
242) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Colin-Taber/156306680488
243) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Penelope-Fletcher/187333507985681
244) http://www.facebook.com/Author.Persia.Walker
245) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Saltwater-Witch/206554859371328
246) http://www.facebook.com/alchemyofscrawl
247) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Margarita-Williams-Geocaching-Mysteries/118355968247315
24 http://www.facebook.com/pages/Raymond-Birdsell/124623317612501
249) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Javier-Gim%C3%A9nez-Sasieta-El-Acontecimiento/187106467967018
250) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Abigail-Boyd-Boyd-Books/211353508887315

251) http://www.facebook.com/pages/Connor-Dix-Author/212940585406072
252) http://www.facebook.com/dreadchronicles

*UBER LIKERS* (People from the first 150 who are still willing to play - please like them)
http://www.facebook.com/valmore.daniels
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorJ.A.Titus
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312
http://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
http://www.facebook.com/Suzanne.Adair.Author
http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle
http://www.facebook.com/Stefan.Bourque.Author
http://www.facebook.com/AuthorJasmineGiacomo
http://www.facebook.com/authormgscarsbrook
http://www.facebook.com/ryne.douglas.pearson
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Joseph-Mitchell-Author/118206501583317


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Jason. I'm all caught up. (I'm number 170)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Caught up to 183

http://www.facebook.com/valmore.daniels


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Can I still play? I like meeting new friends!! www.facebook.com/authorj.a.titus


----------



## Kavita Nalawde (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Jason,
All uptodate now.

Kavita
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kavita-Nalawde/170927232930962


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up to 183.

Dawn

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

Here's mine. I'm starting from the beginning of the list! https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nell-Gavin/117431751665967?ref=ts

Edited: Got everyone from 150 on up. Will continue later after work!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Please add me to the uber-likers.
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor


----------



## Maria Staal (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for taking over, Jason! 

I'm all caught up until #184 and I am #153.

Maria


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

As one of the originals, I'm still in: http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## alexisleno (Mar 4, 2011)

I've got everyone up to #184


----------



## Gabriel Beyers (Jan 28, 2011)

Count me in, please.

www.facebook.com/gabeswriting

I'm going to start "Liking" right now.


----------



## JulianneMacLean (Feb 5, 2011)

I just went and liked everyone on the list. Can I be added as well? Here's my url, and THANK YOU!

http://www.facebook.com/JulianneMacLeanRomanceAuthor


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

EVMitchell said:


> I just went and liked everyone on the list. Can I be added as well? Here's my url, and THANK YOU!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/JulianneMacLeanRomanceAuthor


Got you... from a Scotsman who looks -nothing- like your cover photo


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Everything should be up to date


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Could I be added please? http://facebook.com/JRTomlin
I'll work on the liking list now. The tagging list has gotten too easy. I need more of a challenge.


----------



## bnapier (Apr 26, 2010)

I just made a Fan Page and the fact that you can't send invitations to people not already "friended" on your personal/original account makes no sense to me.

That being said, I'd love to be added to this list.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Barry-Napier/193578734015390

I will now scroll up to that large list above and start Liking you all...

Thanks!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

JRTomlin said:


> Could I be added please? http://facebook.com/JRTomlin


That's a profile, not a "page". I can add your profile to the list if you like, but I suspect you'll have better luck (and be able to keep some privacy  ) if you create a separate page for yourself as an author. See the links in the first post for the facebook details on what a page is, and how to create one.

Let me know what you want to do.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Think I got everyone.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

new for me:

JRTomlin: I sent a friend-request since that seems to be what you want. Anyway, whenever you decide to make a page for a book or an author's page, tell me, and I'll like it.

-----------------------------------------
These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Kavita Nalawde (Mar 8, 2011)

All up to date till 187 and also the uberlikes

Kavita

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kavita-Nalawde/170927232930962


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Kavita Nalawde said:


> All up to date till 187 and also the uberlikes
> 
> Kavita
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kavita-Nalawde/170927232930962


Got you, Kavita.

-----------------------------------------
These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

Please add me to the uber-liker list! I'm still liking everyone! 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/Stefan.Bourque.Author

Thanks!


----------



## Maria Staal (Feb 1, 2011)

All caught up until #187.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.
Dawn


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

All caught up to #187.

I'm #60; can you please add me to the Uber-likers? http://www.facebook.com/AuthorJasmineGiacomo


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Jason,

Can you please add me to the uber-likers list -- thanks!

Here's my page: http://www.facebook.com/authormgscarsbrook

All caught up with:

SJ Hanson
Sarah Dalton
Kavita
Nell Gavin
Gabriel Breyers 
EV Mitchell
BNapier
Miriam


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes, please add me to the list. Thanks!

http://www.facebook.com/MiriamMingerfans

I'll get busy right away "liking." 

Miriam Minger


----------



## Ian Kharitonov (Mar 1, 2011)

Please add me! http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Russian-Renaissance/142760902453472


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm all caught up to #187


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

and I'm caught up for today -- seen a few new joiners to my page today from here, so thanks for that.

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## MiaHeart (Feb 10, 2011)

Caught up to 187 and got the future 188 and 189 while I was liking, thanks for keeping it going.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok, everyone should be added again up to now.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

New for me: Jasmine Giacomo
Thanks for reciprocating: Ryne Douglas Pearson

-----------------------------------------
These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm all caught up also. If you don't see me, please let me know.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Jason! I think I fell off the list somehow, but I'm all caught up. Please add me to the uber likers iist.

My author page:
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Joseph-Mitchell-Author/118206501583317


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> Thanks Jason! I think I fell off the list somehow, but I'm all caught up.


Uber-likers didn't get automatically carried over from the previous thread, but you're on the list again now


----------



## Kavita Nalawde (Mar 8, 2011)

done 188,189


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked today:

Miriam Minger fans
Ian Kharitonov


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Caught up to 189 now.


----------



## Nell Gavin (Jul 3, 2010)

M. G. Scarsbrook said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Can you please add me to the uber-likers list -- thanks!
> 
> ...


Love your cover art!

I like all y'all!!! I'm all caught up!

Here's me again: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nell-Gavin/117431751665967?ref=ts


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Nell Gavin said:


> Love your cover art!
> 
> I like all y'all!!! I'm all caught up!
> 
> Here's me again: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nell-Gavin/117431751665967?ref=ts


Got you, Nell.


----------



## hughewil (Mar 14, 2011)

got mine set up

http://www.facebook.com/wthughes#!/pages/WT-Hughes/191424284229618?sk=wall


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Caught up


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Caught up here too

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## MiaHeart (Feb 10, 2011)

Still caught up, thank you for all the likes everyone.


----------



## Katharina Maimer (Mar 13, 2011)

My Facebook pages are Every Photo Tells... and Wiener Blut ... Don't have an author page yet...

Now I need to catch up!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Katharina Maimer said:


> My Facebook pages are Every Photo Tells... and Wiener Blut ... Don't have an author page yet...


I've added the facebook page for Every Photo Tells to the list - if you'd like to replace it with an author page later on, please let me know.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

All caught up.  Enjoy your Sunday--and thanks for the likes!

Miriam Minger


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello there, 
Thanks for taking this over, I have just liked all the new additions.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde (Mar 8, 2011)

Added 190,191 and also the new uber likers


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

I just created my FB page today. I've liked all those before me.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-H-Burton/186513224721626


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

davidhburton said:


> I just created my FB page today. I've liked all those before me.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-H-Burton/186513224721626


Liked you, David. And thanks. 

-----------------------------------------
These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Maria Staal (Feb 1, 2011)

All caught up to #192!

Thanks for the likes, Everyone! 

Maria


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

All caught up again with:

Nell Gavin
WT Hughes
Katharina Maimer
David H Burton


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

Caught up through #192.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I have a facebook fan page - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Krista-D-Ball/201377490386

It's hooked up through Twitter, so if you follow me on Twitter, you'll see overlap. However, I like to use Facebook as a "chat forum" so I randomly ask questions and do surveys that Twitter doesn't work well for (i.e. "I'm in space and I forgot__________" ).


----------



## jessicamorse (Jan 31, 2011)

Got all the newbies.


----------



## j.m.zambrano (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/pages/JMZambrano/101144499970576

I've just started on the list.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde (Mar 8, 2011)

All caught up till 194. Welcome j.m.zambrano


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Krista D. Ball said:


> I have a facebook fan page - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Krista-D-Ball/201377490386
> 
> It's hooked up through Twitter, so if you follow me on Twitter, you'll see overlap. However, I like to use Facebook as a "chat forum" so I randomly ask questions and do surveys that Twitter doesn't work well for (i.e. "I'm in space and I forgot__________" ).


Got you Krista -- and loved your "down and out" blog


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm caught up


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked:

Krista D Ball
JM Zambrano


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/cherylshireman

Going back to add everyone now!

Thanks so much.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Believe I'm all caught up again.  Keep those likes coming; much appreciated.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Still caught up.

-----------------------------------------
These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Rex Jameson (Mar 8, 2011)

I was finally able to reserve my name this week. Facebook link is

http://www.facebook.com/rex.jameson

Hook a brother up!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Just a reminder to everyone that while you can post your personal Facebook profile, creating a page (see the first post of the thread) is probably the better way to go in the long run.


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

All caught up to #197.


----------



## Steven R. Drennon (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd like to add my pen name please!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Scott-Dennisen/201323246564357


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

Finally got may page up. Add me please. Thank you.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/San-Francisco-CA/Ty-Hutchinson/161607210564264


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Everyone is now "liked"

Dawn


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

Whew. Got as far as 195. Everyone I click on after that doesn't have a like button. Facebook may be telling me to cool off for awhile on the liking. I'll try again later.

Okay got everybody, even the uber folks.


----------



## cs_dorsey (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope I got every one.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/C-S-Dorsey-Author-of-The-Unsacred-Gift/191331637567599


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Mine is fairly new: http://www.facebook.com/pages/RM-Prioleau/194112670629521


----------



## DeAngelo (Mar 14, 2011)

I just set mine up. FBML is a bitch.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/E-S-DeAngelo/173177552732011


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

TLH said:


> Whew. Got as far as 195. Everyone I click on after that doesn't have a like button. Facebook may be telling me to cool off for awhile on the liking.


195-197 are people profiles, not Facebook pages. I've now marked them in the list so it's a bit clearer.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello, I'd love to add you all and to be added to the list.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Tiphanie-Thomas-Author/173407949373030

This is great! Thanks so much!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome to the new people.
Dawn McCullough White & TLH: I can't find you on my page.

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate.

-----------------------------------------
These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Caught up to #203. 

http://www.facebook.com/Rojuun


----------



## jessicamorse (Jan 31, 2011)

Liked all the newbies with pages.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm caught up too
http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle

And can I ask you to consider liking my anthology app -- it's going to be a big name antho for cancer relief, and I could use all the publicity I can get
http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=203636722986340&sk=app_203636722986340


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, the list is growing!  All caught up for today.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cheryl-Shireman/212957868717614

Sorry - misunderstood and sent Profile, not page.

This is page. I just figured out how to set it up. Sorry 

Promise to "like" all listed here.

Thanks for doing this. Sorry that I made your job harder.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Cheryl Shireman said:


> Thanks for doing this. Sorry that I made your job harder.


I've swapped out your profile for your page. It's all good


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, I'm not sure why that's the case. I "liked" both of your pages a while ago.

Dawn



Andrew Ashling said:



> Welcome to the new people.
> Dawn McCullough White & TLH: I can't find you on my page.
> 
> I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate.
> ...


----------



## Maria Staal (Feb 1, 2011)

All caught up and liked until #204!

Thanks, everyone!

Maria


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm caught up liking the FB pages, not profiles.


----------



## MiaHeart (Feb 10, 2011)

All caught up with all the pages.  Great to see more being added.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught Up With:

Ty Hutchinson
Steven R Drennan
CS Dorsey
RM Prioleau
ES DeAngelo
The Unspoken
Cheryl Shireman

To make it clearer, mine is below. I've been a regular member of this thread now, but haven't received many likes back this last week... sob sob...

----------
http://www.facebook.com/authormgscarsbrook


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

Miriam Minger (Walker Publishing)
Cheryl Shireman

Welcome, and thanks.

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate.

-----------------------------------------
These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm one of the originals, but am just now getting my page up. I've already liked quite a few... going over the list from top to bottom.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michelle-Muto/154882381238003


----------



## Lexus Luke (Feb 5, 2011)

Brand new author page http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lexus-Luke/160471924010777

I'm heading over to like as many as I can tonight. Done through 204 + über likers.


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey - just bumping this thread to make it easier for others to Like the authors here - all in light of my Act of Kindleness marathon. Hope no one minds the bump.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Just liked:

Michelle
Lexus


----------



## jessicamorse (Jan 31, 2011)

M. G. Scarsbrook said:


> Just liked:
> 
> Michelle
> Lexus


Me too.


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Gotta get caught up on this page, but here's my Facebook Author Page!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Kevin-Domenic/161726163884672


----------



## Kevin D. (Sep 17, 2010)

Yay!  All caught up to 207


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow! You guys have the best ideas on here!

I'm so in love with kindleboards you have no idea.

And yes, Count DrewCross and me in.

Here's our page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/AJ-Cole-Jenni-James-Writes/193088190730675

Off to begin liking... *grins*


----------



## deanfromaustralia (Mar 24, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dean-Mayes-The-Hambledown-Dreamer/263088081779?ref=ts


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Can't find you on my page:
Lexus Luke
Michelle Muto

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate.

-----------------------------------------
These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay, I'm going to work my way backwards through this thread!

Here's my link: http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Michelle-Scotts-Fiction/121251677945332


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

All caught up to this point

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked today:

Dean Mayes
Michelle Scott
Jenni James
Kevin D


----------



## stepartdesigns (Mar 19, 2011)

May I be added? --- http://www.facebook.com/pages/Trouble-Down-South-and-Other-Stories/132340730115583

Katrina


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

All caught up.


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm still missing a few from the main list... 

but naptime is over and kiddos are wakin up.  I'll be back later.  

Thank you for the 'likes' everybody!


----------



## Neve Maslakovic (Oct 7, 2010)

All caught up! Liked you, Katrina and William M.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay, I finally finished liking everyone on the list! Thanks so much to the people who liked me back 

In case you missed me, here I am http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michelle-Scotts-Fiction/121251677945332#!/pages/Michelle-Scotts-Fiction/121251677945332


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm all caught up! Please let me know if you do not see me!


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.
Dawn


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

New for me:

AJ Cole & Jenni James Writes
mscott9985: this link doesn't seem to work for me. Am I the only one, or am I doing something wrong?

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate.

-----------------------------------------
These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Andrew Ashling said:


> mscott9985: this link doesn't seem to work for me. Am I the only one, or am I doing something wrong?


Use this link - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michelle-Scotts-Fiction/121251677945332


----------



## gryeates (Feb 28, 2011)

My facebook author page is here:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/GR-Yeates-Horror-Author/10150248772620001


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting a better link, Jason and Andrew!  (I'm not sure why the other one didn't work...)

Caught up again with all of you


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

Completely caught up!

I still need about 5 more Likes before I go live. Can a few more people like me please?


----------



## aaronpolson (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll join the club. Working backwards now...

https://www.facebook.com/aaronpolsonauthor

Thanks!


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm caught up through #211.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

All caught up through 211!


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

All caught up to 213


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

hello there, 
i have just liked all the new additions to the thread, interesting stuff out there


----------



## SJHanson (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm all caught up through #213.  Thanks to everyone who has "liked" my page so far


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked all the newbies:

stepartdesigns
Gryeates
Aaron Polson


----------



## Steven R. Drennon (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a link already listed here for my pen name (Scott Dennisen), but now I am adding my own page. Scott writes fantasy novels, I don't! 

He and I are both getting caught up on the last few. Thanks everyone!

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Steven-R-Drennon-Author/197126573660199


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi All, I've caught up on the list. I've received some likes from the time I've been on the list, but for some reason, I'm missing quite a few. Am I doing some thing wrong?

Thanks to all those that added me!


----------



## jessicamorse (Jan 31, 2011)

tiphaniethomas said:


> I've received some likes from the time I've been on the list, but for some reason, I'm missing quite a few. Am I doing some thing wrong?


Nope. Not everyone has liked everyone else on the list. You're not doing anything wrong. Your cover is gorgeous, by the way.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, Jessica, for your compliment about my cover and your like!  

I did just check my original link, and it went to my personal page since of my author page. So sorry for that. I edited that link. You can also find the right link on my signature below, if you don't use the master list.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

Finally have my own FB presence/page up:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Craig-Hansen-Author/136888346383154


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I will admit that I don't friend request people unless I kind of know them. My FB account is my personal account, not just about my writing; so it's got pictures of my kids, family members and my personal comments (which can be annoying to some,   ). 

I have liked all 'author' pages, but if you don't see me (Julie Titus) please let me know (with the exception of those added today because I haven't logged into FB today; can't access it from work).


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Caught up!  Thanks for all the likes.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## Stephanie Poscente (Mar 15, 2011)

Can I get in on this too?

http://www.facebook.com/sbposcente

I'm going back to like everyone tonight, when the kids go to sleep. 
Thanks!


----------



## Steven R. Drennon (Mar 12, 2011)

JA, this is about creating a fan *page* on Facebook, which is different than your personal account. The point is to have someplace to point future (or current) readers so that they can get updates or information pertaining to you as a writer. I'm incuding a link below that you can use to go create your *page*!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/create.php


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Steven R. Drennon said:


> JA, this is about creating a fan *page* on Facebook, which is different than your personal account. The point is to have someplace to point future (or current) readers so that they can get updates or information pertaining to you as a writer. I'm incuding a link below that you can use to go create your *page*!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/create.php


If you're speaking to me, I'm very well aware.  I'm one of the 'originals'.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers (Jan 28, 2011)

I have also noticed that I'm not getting very many "Likes".  I thought that there was something wrong with my link.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm caught up.


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Caught up.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

New for me:

Katrina Parker Williams: Trouble Down South and Other Stories

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate.

-----------------------------------------
These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Neve Maslakovic (Oct 7, 2010)

> I have also noticed that I'm not getting very many "Likes"


If someone "likes" your fan page from their fan page (instead of their personal one), the "like" count doesn't go up.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dawn-McCullough-White/125763474137312

Dawn


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

OK, I liked everyone on the OP to date, as of the time of this posting.

Except a couple people who didn't list an author/book page, but their personal profile. Those, I tried to friend... but apparently FB doesn't trust me to friend people I know anymore... (added 100 over my first week back)... so now they won't let me friend anyone. Not sure how long that'll last, or how to fix it.


----------



## David Kazzie (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd like to join in as well. Thanks.

http://www.facebook.com/SoYouWantTo


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

David Kazzie said:


> I'd like to join in as well. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/SoYouWantTo


Got everybody up to here

Note that I do my "liking" from my fan page, so your counts may not go up, but nevertheless, you are liked. 

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

I've been liking from the ever-growing list on the original post here and that seems to work.  Give it a try.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Ash Stirling (Mar 2, 2011)

I'd like (boom boom) to join the list 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ash-Stirling/170193119665401

Now to work through the others on the list.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Don't know if any of you have spotted it, but if you've liked me, you can pick up a free book on my landing/welcome page

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle?sk=app_169836446397977


----------



## Scott Niven (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi there! I've added everyone from #101 - #216, plus the uber linkers.

I'd love to be added to this list. Here's my Facebook Fan Page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Scott-Niven-Author/201300486567471

Also, this has probably already been mentioned, but if you're using Google Chrome (and maybe other browsers as well), you can hold down the CTRL key as you click on each link and it will open a new tab without taking you away from this page. Handy to pull up 20 or so Facebook pages in tabs at a time.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up again

Dawn


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

I liked today:

Scott Niven
Craig Hansen

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate.

-----------------------------------------
These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Gabriel Beyers (Jan 28, 2011)

I didn't realize that the count didn't go up if Liked from a fan page.  I'm all caught up, but have been Liking from my page.  Your counts don't show it, but I like you all.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked:

Steven R Drennon
Tiphanie Thomas
Craig Hansen
SB Poscente
David Kazzie
Ash Stirling
Scott Niven


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

All caught up through #219!


----------



## MiaHeart (Feb 10, 2011)

All caught up with everyone new. I am another that likes from my author page. So I may not make your number go up but I do have you liked.


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Newbie, all caught up through 220 and uber-likers.

Please add http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Cidney-Swanson/174516512597580?v=wall

Is that the right way to ask to be added? Thanks!


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

cidneyswanson said:


> Is that the right way to ask to be added? Thanks!


Yep, that's exactly the right way to be added


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, Jason!


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Great FB pages!  All caught up.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

Okay, I liked/friended/whatever'd everyone of the 220-something (forgot the number while searching for my own page after I was done). So please add me to the list.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Innocent-Until-Proven-Guilty/105283312889183


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

I had forgotten about this thread!  Okay.  I got caught up with all the authors at the beginning.  IF you're on the list and didn't tag you, please message me and let me know!


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

It's time I did something with this Facebook page:

http://www.facebook.com/patty.jansen/posts/1665992173720#!/pages/Patty-Jansen/47413357402


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

All caught up again. I made sure I was in the right mode so that everyone's "like count" went up by one.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I do believe that I got everyone. Don't forget to return the favor.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Red-Cross-of-Gold-Assassin-Chronicles/116868838327249


----------



## AllureVanSanz (Mar 25, 2011)

Slow to getting started, but I'll be doing a whole lotta liking. 
http://www.facebook.com/AllureVanSanz#!/pages/Allure-Van-Sanz/114074853792?sk=wall

Another good opportunity for some publicity. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked today:

Allure Van Sanz
Duane Gundrum
Cindy Rose Swanson

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate.

-----------------------------------------
These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Caught up with all the newbies -- welcome to the thread!


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the love, everyone!  (Er, like, I mean.)   All caught up for the day.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

It's a like fest!  All caught up.

Miriam Minger


----------



## AllureVanSanz (Mar 25, 2011)

All caught up! yay

Thanks for the "likes" everyone.

Your time is appreciated.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Just completed liking the new additions to this list, thank for your work publishing the list


----------



## Lexus Luke (Feb 5, 2011)

Caught up through 224.


----------



## Lexus Luke (Feb 5, 2011)

Neve Maslakovic said:


> If someone "likes" your fan page from their fan page (instead of their personal one), the "like" count doesn't go up.


Oh! Well now that sucks!


----------



## J.K. Arauz (Jan 10, 2011)

Caught up (finally)


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay, I've caught up again with everyone!

As a reminder, here's my link (hint, hint): http://www.facebook.com/pages/Michelle-Scotts-Fiction/121251677945332


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

Caught up to 224.


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Caught up to 224.
Thanks!


----------



## Maria Staal (Feb 1, 2011)

After a holiday I am now all caught up to #224!

Thanks for the likes, Everyone! 

Maria


----------



## gryeates (Feb 28, 2011)

Woo hoo! All caught up. Indie authors, gotta catch 'em all! Best of luck and wishes, one and all.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

I believe I'm caught up, although I've had to click twice on the Like button for it to stick.  Thanks for all the likes, everyone.  Have a great weekend.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Chris Strange (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm caught up to 224 and uber-likes.

I've just created a new FB page so I'd appreciate the likes 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/C-R-Hindmarsh/207860682576961

Cheers


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Liked:

Brendan Carrol
C. R. Hindmarsh

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate the new 'likers' I can see. Only 'likes' with your profile make the numbers go up. If you 'like' with your fanpage, for some reason, nobody can see you.

-----------------------------------------
These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Newbie here. Mind if I join in the exchange?

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Dylan-English/210500265635905

EDIT: While catching up, is it normal to have to enter that CAPTCHA thing every time? Ugh! Yeah, I'm a FB newb, too.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Dylan English said:


> EDIT: While catching up, is it normal to have to enter that CAPTCHA thing every time? Ugh! Yeah, I'm a FB newb, too.


That's a new one to me  I guess FB want to really make sure you're a human. If you haven't already, look in their help (or search the web) - there's probably something you can do to make it permanently know you're really a human, and not a smart spambot.


----------



## Scott Niven (Apr 5, 2011)

All caught up. If I missed anyone, let me know and I'll gladly "like" your page.

http://www.facebook.com/scott.niven.author


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Tagged up for the week, but there seems to be a lack of newcomers, am I missing them?


----------



## ReflexiveFire (Jul 20, 2010)

All caught up. Here is my Author page for those interested:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Jack-Murphy/200108460020639


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

seventhspell said:


> Tagged up for the week, but there seems to be a lack of newcomers, am I missing them?


You're not missing them. Some weeks are just busier than others. This week was rather slow  Last week I thought we would hit the 250 mark by the end of the month!


----------



## Duane Gundrum (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm caught up to 227.


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

All caught up!


----------



## Kavita Nalawde (Mar 8, 2011)

All caught up. I am number 183


----------



## Lucy Kevin (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi! Finally here with a facebook author page and that "0" looks so sad. LOL.

I'm heading off to like as many people as I can from the list this afternoon and will finish up the list this weekend.

Thanks in advance to everyone who hits that like button! I appreciate it.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lucy-Kevin/210611032291614

~ Lucy


----------



## Neve Maslakovic (Oct 7, 2010)

Liked you, Lucy!


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

All liked up through #228!


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

All liked up.


----------



## Lexus Luke (Feb 5, 2011)

I've created a _regular _Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002357292562&sk=wall

The author page is so limiting and dehumanizing. I will repeat my FB likes as Lexus Luke, human 

Done through 228 and uber likers.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Lexus. I don't know how to reciprocate, since you have no author page. I sent you a friendship request.


----------



## Lexus Luke (Feb 5, 2011)

Andrew Ashling said:


> Thanks Lexus. I don't know how to reciprocate, since you have no author page. I sent you a friendship request.


Thank you, Andrew. I do, actually, have an author fan page, too: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lexus-Luke/160471924010777


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay, I'm once again caught up!

Here's mine (once again) https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/pages/Michelle-Scotts-Fiction/121251677945332


----------



## Char57 (Apr 15, 2011)

Halfway through the list, add me please, here's my link:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Enid-OK/Char-Robinson-Author/167173476670023#


----------



## AllureVanSanz (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm all caught up! Except for Lucy Kevin...FB errors out on me when I try to like. I'm guessing it's a glitch, so I'll try again soon.

Best,
Allure Van Sanz.

My fan page is on the list on page one, but if you want to just friend me: http://www.facebook.com/AllureVanSanz


----------



## fluffygood (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, this list is long. Please add my fan page to the list, here's my link:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/How-To-Be-A-Super-Villain/141760029229667

thanks. I'm working on the list now.


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Yay!  All caught up.  Welcome everyone!


----------



## Angela Henry (Mar 26, 2011)

Here's mine: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Paris-Secret-Novel/117737431624494

Off I go to like!

Thanks!


----------



## gryeates (Feb 28, 2011)

Just updated my likes from 225-231.

All the best everyone.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Caught up with the new authors. Welcome to the pages and hope you much success!

My link is below.


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

Yipee! All caught up.


----------



## Kavita Nalawde (Mar 8, 2011)

caught up we will be 250 soon )


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All liked up.

Dawn


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Kavita Nalawde said:


> caught up we will be 250 soon )


I'm looking forward to the milestone - it's an impressive number of pages!


----------



## j.m.zambrano (Jul 16, 2010)

Caught up through 231 and uberlikers.


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

All liked up through #231!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello,
Just been and liked the new facebook links on this thread.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Happy May Day, everyone!  All caught up.

Miriam Minger


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

Back after a short break. All caught up and liked:

CR Hindmarsh
Lucy Kevin
Dylan English
Jack Murphy
Lexus Luke
Char Robinson
Michael Yu
Angela Henry


----------



## Lucy Kevin (Jan 22, 2011)

Just made my way almost through the whole list (facebook started giving me a "you're doing something bad" message  so I have to stop for a while...). I'll get in there and like the last few pages tomorrow, hopefully.

For those of you who haven't gone to my page yet, thanks in advance for hitting that like button! I appreciate it.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lucy-Kevin/210611032291614

~ Lucy


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Got you, Lucy -- welcome to the thread!


----------



## Scott Niven (Apr 5, 2011)

All caught up again!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Caught up here too

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## J.K. Arauz (Jan 10, 2011)

Caught up again!


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's my facebook author page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Melissa-L-Webb/193813600663672

Now I'm off to do some liking.


----------



## Chris Strange (Apr 4, 2011)

Pretty sure I'm all caught up. Thanks for the likes everyone!


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

have just caught up again,


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked you, Melissa!


----------



## carolco (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is my page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Tim-Kizer/126849050723710

Thanks!


----------



## alan nayes (Jan 11, 2011)

i'm game thanks. here's my author's page link. i'll start liking now.
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Alan-Nayes/125860424139928


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

alan nayes said:


> i'm game thanks. here's my author's page link. i'll start liking now.
> http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Alan-Nayes/125860424139928


https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Alan-Nayes/125860424139928 Your link was incomplete.


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's my page http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002306788150

Man I got a looooooooot of liking to do.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Charliegirl said:


> Here's my page http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002306788150
> 
> Man I got a looooooooot of liking to do.


Do you have an author's page instead of a profile?


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 23, 2011)

julieannfelicity said:


> Do you have an author's page instead of a profile?


Oh, there's like,a difference? 

LOL. Alright, sorry about that. Ignore my page then. I'll have to figure out how to make an author page.

175. Make facebook page
177. Blog for the whole week
178. Write articles
179. _*Make facebook author page*_


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Liked you, Carolco and Alan Nayes!


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, everyone. Got the first hundred, and I'll like the rest later, when my clicking hand recovers.

I'm at: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Toronto-ON/Marcin-Wrona-Author/152365798160794?sk=wall


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Charliegirl said:


> Oh, there's like,a difference?
> 
> LOL. Alright, sorry about that. Ignore my page then. I'll have to figure out how to make an author page.
> 
> ...


I only mentioned it because some don't like to friend request, but will gladly 'like' a page. It's fairly easy to create a page, let me know if you have any questions and I'll be happy to help you out.


----------



## Marcin Wrona (Apr 28, 2011)

Got everyone from 100-150.

What exactly are these 'groups' that ask me to sign into my regular fb profile?


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Now that I am caught up on both tagging threads (phew), I guess it's time to play this game!

This is me: http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Gaughran/208695969152516

Now off to work I go!

Dave


----------



## NicoleIreland02 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's mine:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nicole-Ireland/179851612049415


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

All caught up.

Wow, that's much quicker than tagging - especially if your browser can handle opening 50 or so in one go and blitzing them.

Dave


----------



## John H. Carroll (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm caught up to #235, plus I added a couple more at the end of the thread. Thank you to everyone who has liked me.


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm jumping in. Here's mine: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Colette-Duke/160495090681352

Off to do some liking . . .

ETA: I liked everyone listed in the first post.


----------



## fluffygood (Feb 4, 2011)

I think I liked most of you. Here's my fan page again.

http://www.facebook.com/HowToBeASuperVillain

thanks


----------



## AllureVanSanz (Mar 25, 2011)

Woot! I am ALL caught up. I'm on the list...somewhere, so you'll all find me eventually.


Have a great day,
AyVee


----------



## srenae1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Count me in too!

www.facebook.com/novelsbyshawna


----------



## Charliegirl (Apr 23, 2011)

julieannfelicity said:


> I only mentioned it because some don't like to friend request, but will gladly 'like' a page. It's fairly easy to create a page, let me know if you have any questions and I'll be happy to help you out.


Thank you for the kind offer!  But I've decided to put the facebooking on hold for now. I've got the twitter and I'm still learning to navigate that since it's new to me. I will be back when I feel a little less overwhelmed, thanks to everyone who added me (and I'll friend and like you back).


----------



## mwsmedia (Mar 25, 2011)

It's great that you're offering this resource listing of authors with Facebook pages, but asking that each author "Like" every other author's page is problematic... even though I recognize that most (all?) of the other authors on this list don't see the problem.

Here it is:

When you "like" something on Facebook, you're endorsing it. An author's own personal brand and reputation is directly connected to the things they put their name behind. Unless you are personally familiar with the works of each and every author you "like," you're presenting your endorsement disingenuously... and that's as bad a move in social networking as it is in real life.

So, for what it's worth, my Facebook page is
http://www.facebook.com/matthew.wayne.selznick.creates

I encourage you to "like" that page _if_ you're a fan of my writing, music and other creative endeavors. If you're not... I hope you become one. Otherwise, _you really shouldn't "like" it._

Best,

Matthew Wayne Selznick
Making things with words, music, pictures and people
http://www.mattselznick.com


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Lots of new people to like:

Charlie Girl
Dgaughran
Nicole Ireland
Marcin Wrona
Colette Duke
Tim Kizer
Shauna Hill

Matthew Selznick -- sorry, don't have time to check out your writing, so did as you suggested and didn't like you.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

New for me:

Alan Nayes
Colette Duke

-----------------------------------------

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate the new 'likers' I can see. Only 'likes' with your profile make the numbers go up. If you 'like' with your fanpage, for some reason, nobody can see you.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello there, 
Have just caught up with all new people on the list.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

All caught up to #240

http://www.facebook.com/williammeikle


----------



## cidneyswanson (Feb 1, 2011)

I go on vacation for a week and we get up to #240--woot!  Welcome all.  All caught up liking!


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Caught up.  Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Kavita Nalawde (Mar 8, 2011)

Only ten more for 250


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

All caught up.

Dawn


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

Hi,

Here's my Facebook fan page. I will proceed down the list now and do some catching up 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Gamblers/182044858515197

Many thanks,

Martin


----------



## Scott Niven (Apr 5, 2011)

All caught up! (I was your 10th fan, Martin. By the way, the cover to The Gamblers is beautiful! Who designed it?)

My Facebook page is here:

http://www.facebook.com/scott.niven.author

Scott


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Kavita Nalawde said:


> Only ten more for 250


Nine now 

Once we reach 250 I'll start a new thread, and everyone in this thread will have the chance to be an "uberliker".


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Please feel free to add me! 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Colin-Taber/156306680488

PS - It's nearly 3am here, so I'm going to bed, but will start my 'liking' tomorrow.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Quite a marathon, but I'm all caught up.


----------



## miss_fletcher (Oct 25, 2010)

I finally have a brand spanking new Author Page (rather than a book page). There is loads of clicking for me to do, I'm off.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Penelope-Fletcher/187333507985681?sk=wall


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Penelope, looks like I'm your number 1 fan!

Well, first 'like' for your new page in any case.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey,

I posted on the last page, but I might have been overlooked.

I liked everyone.

Here's me for those who missed it:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/David-Gaughran/208695969152516

Dave


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

dgaughran said:


> I posted on the last page, but I might have been overlooked.


You're #236 on the list.

If you're just looking at total fan numbers, for some reason the count doesn't go up if you are logged in as your "fan page" and you like another page.


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh thanks Jason, I missed that.

Good tip btw - didn't know that.


----------



## AmberQueen (Jan 3, 2011)

Please add me to the list: http://facebook.com/Author.Persia.Walker

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

New for me:

Colin Taber

-----------------------------------------

I check my bookpages a few times a week and I always reciprocate the new 'likers' I can see. Only 'likes' with your profile make the numbers go up. If you 'like' with your fanpage, for some reason, nobody can see you.

These are my book pages:
https://www.facebook.com/dark.tales.of.randamor
https://www.facebook.com/a.dish.served.cold
http://www.facebook.com/andrew.ashling _(personal page, used as author's page. Feel free to friend me.)
If you liked one of my pages and think I forgot you, PM me and I'll check asap._


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Have just caught up with the newest facebook like profiles


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

All caught up!!

http://www.facebook.com/taliajager


----------



## AllureVanSanz (Mar 25, 2011)

All caught up with Likes... although FB was SLOOOOW for me today.

Took a few tries. I swear, they do that on purpose. "Let's make Allure nuts today." Mmmhm. I'm sure of it. 

All my best to everyone.
Allure


----------



## Kavita Nalawde (Mar 8, 2011)

Caught up. Thanks for the likes everyone


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Believe I'm caught up.  Very cool books on those FB pages.  

Miriam Minger


----------



## ChrisHoward (May 14, 2010)

Hi Jason,

Please add my Saltwater Witch page:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Saltwater-Witch/206554859371328

Thanks!

Chris


----------



## nownewstrue (May 4, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/alchemyofscrawl

I'm willing to play and will go about liking right now! 

If you need this for twitter, goodreads or somewhere else, just ask!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Very cool books, indeed. Lot's of variety!


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

All caught up to #246!

I'd like to offer a new page of mine, for my geocaching murder mystery series: http://www.facebook.com/MargaritaWilliamsGeocachingMysteries

edit: updated link to reflect custom username


----------



## Scott Niven (Apr 5, 2011)

Jasmine,

The url you posted wasn't quite right. Here's the page url:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Margarita-Williams-Geocaching-Mysteries/118355968247315

I love the idea of a geocaching mystery, by the way! My son and I love to go geocaching!

Scott


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

All caught up throught #247!


----------



## Raymond Birdsell (Apr 19, 2010)

I would love to join this thread!!

Help the "little Rat that could" on his way to world domination!!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ratticus/124623317612501

One Man. One Rat. One Of Them MUST Die!!

EDIT: Off on my way to "like" everyone on the thread - eventually ... Happy Memorial Day to everyone - and a big thank you to all of our veterans!!

Raymond


----------



## Javier Gimenez Sasieta (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey, this is an awesome thread! I will start to "like" these pages... Please, do the same for me!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Javier-Gim%C3%A9nez-Sasieta-El-Acontecimiento/187106467967018


----------



## Lexus Luke (Feb 5, 2011)

Caught up through 247 

As a reminder, I have a traditional profile here http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002357292562

And an author fan page here http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lexus-Luke/160471924010777


----------



## lungtastic (May 23, 2011)

Halfway through liking the pages and off to like the rest

Here is my author fanpage - http://www.facebook.com/pages/Abigail-Boyd-Boyd-Books/211353508887315

And also here's my personal profile - http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000996893079 If anyone is interested to see how much of a dork I am.

It's funny too because I just got done doing all of the fanpage liking and stuff with my Etsy store before this.

Thanks!


----------



## J.K. Arauz (Jan 10, 2011)

Deliciously caught up!

I hope everyone's having a nice Memorial Day!


----------



## Connor Dix (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice idea!

Here's mine:
Connor Dix
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Connor-Dix/212940585406072


----------



## Joshua Rigley (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's my page: http://www.facebook.com/dreadchronicles

Be sure to check out the "Secret" page on the left hand menu.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

And we've hit (and passed!) #250!

I'll start a new thread, and post the link in this tread when it's done. The people who were #251 and #252 will be copied over to the new thread.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

My Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/patty.jansen/posts/1762647550044#!/pages/Patty-Jansen/47413357402

Feel free to like if you like SF and fantasy. I publish both indie and in traditional venues.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

The new thread has been started!

Please post all new fan pages over here - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,69219.0.html

Remember that anyone who has been a part of these lists in the past, can join in the new one as an "Uberliker".


----------



## Raymond Birdsell (Apr 19, 2010)

I got everyone between #151 & #250 ...

Looks like a lot of very interesting authors and books.

Raymond


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to all the new authors! I have liked everybody from my FB profile page.

Caught up!

Tiphanie


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Patty Jansen said:


> My Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/patty.jansen/posts/1762647550044#!/pages/Patty-Jansen/47413357402
> 
> Feel free to like if you like SF and fantasy. I publish both indie and in traditional venues.


The link above wasn't working so here is the correct linky: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Patty-Jansen/47413357402


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

You can carry me across to be included in the new list, I was about 240 odd.

That was for : http://www.facebook.com/pages/Colin-Taber/156306680488

Thanks!


----------



## Colette Duke (Mar 14, 2011)

I added my name to the previous thread, I think, but . . . I'm getting a little confused about the point of a bunch of authors liking each other on Facebook.   Maybe I just don't understand FB that well. Feel free to illuminate me.


----------



## telat (Mar 15, 2011)

Yippie! I'm all caught up! I joined the thread yesterday and went to ALL 252 of the authors listed and liked their pages. It didn't take too long. Hope everyone will go 'like' my author page now at http://www.facebook.com/telawallenfiction.

Thank you,
Tela


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Finally caught up!

Here's my FB page again, if anyone missed it before: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Michelle-Scotts-Fiction/121251677945332


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

It will let me add favorites, not likes or friends... Once in a great while, I can like something or add a friend, rare.


----------



## seventhspell (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello Jason, 
I am caught to the best of my knowledge. Could you please add me as uber liker to the next list, here is my author books page link again, 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Seven-Spell-saga/138580806204048


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

@seventhspell - Added you

Everyone, please post in the new Facebook fan page thread over here - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,69219.msg1121362.html . We really want this thread to sink, so it doesn't confuse anyone new to the boards.


----------

